# Dove Creek



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Orvis1 and I made a quick trip out to Dove Creek yesterday. I believe Orvis1 has made a couple different outings out there but it was my first time. Had the pond to ourselves and fished for 2 hours. We managed to pull in both Tigers and Bows. As far as looks go, my only Tiger of the day was an absolute beauty. Everything was caught jigging. Weather was cooperative for the most part, but it was super muddy.

Good little hole for what it is. It's safe to safe I'm ready for open water. Fish on peeps!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Those are some great fish :shock: ! Pretty colors on the tiger. You guys have me thirsting for some open water now. Good Job!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That tiger is on fire! GORGEOUS! But, I cannot agree on the open water. Not yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catches, guys. Deep color on that tiger.



Tigru said:


> Everything was caught jigging.


I thought they only allowed flies (single, barbless). Is there an extra fee if you want to use lures or something?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice catches, guys. Deep color on that tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lures allowed but they are o.k. with jigs as long as you go single hook and barbless. They seemed to like the black maribou best.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice catches... You just made my cabin fever go up about 10 degrees.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

great looking fish, i cant wait for the open water either


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great color on the tiger.. and WOW, the lower jaw on that bow is amazingly long!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great lookin fish, I too love that vibrant tiger!

Question.....Do fish in these pay-to-plays ever wise up? I mean being such a small restricted area it seems as though they would wise up and get more selective on what they eat. It seems as though people always produce fish from these places and I can't understand why? They surely would wise up over time??? Or are these angler's presentations that good?


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

tacokid789 said:


> Great lookin fish, I too love that vibrant tiger!
> 
> Question.....Do fish in these pay-to-plays ever wise up? I mean being such a small restricted area it seems as though they would wise up and get more selective on what they eat. It seems as though people always produce fish from these places and I can't understand why? They surely would wise up over time??? Or are these angler's presentations that good?


You would think that after being hooked a few times, they would learn. Who knows, maybe it was their presentation.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

tacokid789 said:


> Great lookin fish, I too love that vibrant tiger!
> 
> Question.....Do fish in these pay-to-plays ever wise up? I mean being such a small restricted area it seems as though they would wise up and get more selective on what they eat. It seems as though people always produce fish from these places and I can't understand why? They surely would wise up over time??? Or are these angler's presentations that good?


Well the fishing really was more difficult than I'd originally anticipated and I hear it's not uncommon for people to get skunked there. The fish seemed to be pretty tight lipped for the most part and you definitely had to work for what you got. I'd like to say our presentation really was that good, but I think it is more of a numbers game. From what I heard, there are several hundred fish in that little pond. If you put in the time and know what you're doing (or get lucky) then you should have a good chance to pull in a few.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet you could knock them dead there on this pattern:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> I bet you could knock them dead there on this pattern:


You would think a pellet-fly would produce, but maybe not. The fish at Dove Creek are not artificially fed but rather feed on natural food such as scuds, leeches and snails. So they say anyhow.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Where is Dove Creek??


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fishnducks311 said:


> Where is Dove Creek??


Stockton Utah. They have a website trophytroutschool.com you can look up all the info. I nice mid winter break.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you could knock them dead there on this pattern:
> ...


Here I was thinking it was a camel butt fly. :mrgreen:


----------

